# turfing a new lawn



## kitgould (May 2, 2011)

Hi there, 
I am brand new to this site (2 mins old!). I hoped some kind soul can give me some help and advice on reinstating a lawn after a new swimming pool has been built.

We have around 600 sq. ms. of muddy ground after the pool works have been completed and need to ensure that we have a grass surround to the pool. I have a quote for a cost of €8,250 (presumably plus IVA) for the complete job of prepping and installing turf. Or about €5,000 for seeding (but this will take longer to look good and be usable).
Both these prices seem crazy to me and way beyond what we had expected.

Can anyone tell me how much I should expect to pay and if at all, any possible suppliers they know of in Piedmont. (near Asti/Alba)

Many thanks if you can help,

Kit


----------



## stacey812000 (Feb 6, 2011)

that sounds absolutely crazy.........its so expensive here hey! i see your in acqui, i live in ovada!


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi -we had the same problem after our pool was installed bare wasteland. We quickly wanted a nice lawn look and paid €1k to sew grass seed - it was an absolute waste of money. The sun in the pool area was so hot that much of the seeds were wasted. A neighbour advised us to get grass seed from the local garden centre - it really looks like rough grass - and sew it at the end of the year eg Oct/Nov and March/April. We did just that and hey presto within 6 months some grass and the next year by year 2 it's like a nice lawn. Just grows too quickly when given a dose of rain then sun.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have you thought about using those big rubber tiles... safe, easy to lay and you just need to sweep,


----------

